# ICK ON NEW PLECO AFTER I OPENED BOX???



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

View attachment 165631


CAN SOMEONE PLEASE CONFIRM THAT THIS IS ICK OR WHATEVER IT MAY BE? THE FISH CAME OUT OF THE BAG LIKE THIS. I PLACED THE ORDER AROUND 5:30 P.M. THURSDAY AND OPENED BAGS AT 3:30 P.M. THE NEXT DAY. THE BAG HAD ALOT OF POOP IN IT. AQUASCAPE TOLD ME ON THURSDAY TO LEAVE IT GO BUT I THINK IT NEEDS TREATED ASAP. IT IS GETTING A LITTLE WORSE EVERYDAY. THE FISH HAS TO BE CLOSE TO 11 INCHES. PICS WERE TAKEN ON THURSDAY AFTER IT WAS IN THE TANK BUT IT IS WORSE NOW.

SORRY, THIS IS PROBABLY NOT THE CORRECT FORUM FOR THIS-I JUST NOTICED THAT IS IS SUPPOSED TO ONLY BE FOR PIRANHAS.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think plecos have an issue with salt but you might want to check on that. If not....I would add some salt to the tank....one tablespoon per gallon5 gallons...3 days in a row. You can also raise the temp of the tank to 85 or so. Then let him relax for a week and do a water change...and replace the salt you removed with the change. Keep this up until it is gone. Ich is pretty easy to treat with salt...and it wont mess with the cycle.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont think plecos have an issue with salt but you might want to check on that. If not....I would add some salt to the tank....one tablespoon per gallon5 gallons...3 days in a row. You can also raise the temp of the tank to 85 or so. Then let him relax for a week and do a water change...and replace the salt you removed with the change. Keep this up until it is gone. Ich is pretty easy to treat with salt...and it wont mess with the cycle.


So its ich then??? I put more salt in a few days ago and today also. I don't want to lose this Pleco. It was $125 plus shipping (I almost had a heart attack when he told me how much for this fish and 4 small fish).


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Eric99 said:


> I dont think plecos have an issue with salt but you might want to check on that. If not....I would add some salt to the tank....one tablespoon per gallon5 gallons...3 days in a row. You can also raise the temp of the tank to 85 or so. Then let him relax for a week and do a water change...and replace the salt you removed with the change. Keep this up until it is gone. Ich is pretty easy to treat with salt...and it wont mess with the cycle.


So its ich then??? I put more salt in a few days ago and today also. I don't want to lose this Pleco. It was $125 plus shipping (I almost had a heart attack when he told me how much for this fish and 4 small fish).
[/quote]

Yes It's ick-
Do as GG has recommended....


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

nice scarlet pleco


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

To treat ich you're gonna need more salt. There is a pinned topic on salt by DonH on how to administer. In a nutshell add 1 teaspoon of salt per every gallon of water in a large big gulp type cup and stir the sh*t out of it until dissolved. Pour in tank. Do this once a day for 3 days and raise the temp slowly to 86 degrees with adequate oxygenation and leave tank alone for 2 weeks. Ich will be gone. After a few days you will notice the ich fall off fish, but dont get a false sense of security. They are just falling off into the substrate to multiply into more ich. Between the salt and the temperature, the ich cannot survive after a week. I like to keep it going for 2 weeks just to make sure.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

THE FISH WAS DEAD THIS MORNING. I AM PISSED. AQUASCAPE TOLD ME TO LEAVE IT BE-IT WAS PROBABLY STRESS FROM SHIPPING. UNDER THE BELLY WAS BAD AMMONIA BURNS AS WELL WHICH I ALSO TOLD THEM THAT AT THE TIME. I CALLED THEM 4 TIMES THROUGHOUT THE DAY TODAY AND THEY NEVER ANSWERED. HOW NICE. IF THEY DON'T REFUND MY FISH FOR AT LEAST THE PURCHASE PRICE I WILL BE VERY UPSET ESPECIALLY SINCE I DID EVERYTHING THEY TOLD ME TO DO AND MY WATER PARAMETERS ARE PERFECT TOO. MY CREDIT CARD COMPANY WILL BE NOTIFIED TOMMORROW IF I CANT GET IN TOUCH WITH THEM. THEY CHARGED ME $140 FOR SHIPPING THAT BIG ASS PLECO AND 4-3 INCH PREDATORY FISH ON TOP OF THE $125 I PAID FOR THE PLECO ALONE.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

if your paying any over 100 bucks for a fish thats only been in shipping for a half a day it should be in ment shape you got the right to be pissed brother..


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

I just spoke to Pedro today and he is going to credit me or ship me new fish later on this week but I will more than likely have to eat the shipping cost because it up to FedEx to approve that. I will never order a big fish like that again.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

So, to clarify, you ordered the fish one day and got it the next?


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

armac said:


> So, to clarify, you ordered the fish one day and got it the next?


Nope I ordered that fish around 5:30 p.m. on Thursday and it arrived at my house Friday around noon I guess but I did not open it until I got home at 3:30 which Aquascape said would be no problem. It cam on time but it came with ick and bad ammonia burns on the belly.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the loss but atleast hes going to credit you.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Eric99 said:


> So, to clarify, you ordered the fish one day and got it the next?


Nope I ordered that fish around 5:30 p.m. on Thursday and it arrived at my house Friday around noon I guess but I did not open it until I got home at 3:30 which Aquascape said would be no problem. It cam on time but it came with ick and bad ammonia burns on the belly.
[/quote]

A fish, before it is shipped should be purged or fasted for 24 hours, that is why you had all the ammonia in the bag. That is shipping 101.................very sad.


----------

